# [SOLVED] eix

## wirus

Witam,

w jaki sposób zmusić eix, aby przy update-eix updatował tylko główne drzewo portage bez overlayów.

Czy istnieje jakiś przełącznik?Last edited by wirus on Tue Aug 18, 2009 8:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

```
update-eix -x overlay
```

----------

